# New Forums



## Butterfree (Jun 23, 2008)

So. New forums. Yay.

Another thread has replaced this one at this point, so you don't really need to post here anymore.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 23, 2008)

Butterfree didn't actually intend to open the forums for public registration.

Oops.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 26, 2008)

EDIT: old thread is old


----------



## Saffire Persian (Jun 27, 2008)

I was fond of the "People who have read this" thread thing you did. Oh, and the alternate avatars. That was cool.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, I totally forgot about those. Those were cool, yes.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 6, 2011)

A very very outdated thread this is :o First thread ever I see...this is historical! And I do believe registration is legal now.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you seriously just bump a two year old thread that has no relevance to the present at all?


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 7, 2011)

protip: bumping the thread again so you can tell someone off is not helping! The post in question has already been dealt with.

Locking this thread because apparently people can't help themselves. >:|


----------

